# New guy Tampa area



## TBflats (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi guys, typical lurker with a couple fly fishing post. I live in Lakeland FL so my home waters are Tampa Bay. If I'm not out in the channels or around the bridges with the family I'm usually drifting around Fort Desoto on my Cayo sup. New to fly fishing which lead me to this site. Haven't been very productive with the fly but I'm being persistent and patient. Here's my Cayo and the family cruiser.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome.

Makers over ice please.


----------



## TBflats (Feb 10, 2015)

Ole Marky Mark


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Velkommen, Bienvenue, come on in!

Moscow Mule in a tin can please!


----------

